
Some people are not intended to be friends - ttouch
https://twitter.com/peterritchie/status/534011965132120064
======
informatimago
On the other hand, this is not the kind of things to put on such a wide
distribution channel as twitter. Know every programmer knows about it and will
be forewarned.

Perhaps we'd need a psychopath-specific social network...

------
FroshKiller
The only programmers who'd be affected by this nonsense are those who don't
use any kind of version control or change management solution. And they would
deserve it.

